# ideas on radiators



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

im putting together all the pieces for my turbo project by the end of this summer, and one of the things thats still plagueing me is the radiator. i have a 2003 sentra (qg18 powered)...i kno i cant use that radiator, and chimmike told me the only direct bolt on was the 00-01 SE radiator. my only problem is i dont know if that'll be enough. i wanted to get a koyo or C&R racing radiator (since the car is gonna be a daily driver / 22-25psi track slut)...but at the present time, they dont MAKE one for the b15s.
a guy i work with (im a mechanic) told me theres a place that makes custom radiators, not too expensive either. he had one made for his 8second camaro...he said they do the same thing as most of the custom intercooler companies do, they can get a core in almost any size you want, any thickness, any capability...and just weld the endtanks onto it...
anyone know where they might be located or how i could contact them? my budget for the radiator is prob gonna be around $400-500...i'd rather spend less if possible (if i can find it cheap enough, i might get an equal length rather than the log-style manifold from protech)
searched on it, google, here, and sr20 forum, but, to no avail. i think pimpride has a custom radiator, but he isnt answering on AIM D:

thanks


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.coolradiator.com/HPANissanSentra.htm

Check these out. It would leave a little budget for dual slim line fans too.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

hrmm :/
1in is kinda thin, actually, i think its thinner than the stock radiator. im looking for more like 1.5-2in thickness.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wtf... 2-3" thickness... good luck.. big ass diesel MACK trucks dont even have radiators that thick.. The stock radiator (if you have ever looked) is like 5mm thick.. you can find dual core which are 15mm thick.. or get the KOYO.. thats MORE than sufficient.. and your stock fans will work. but not as efficiently as dual slimlines.












left < stock

Right > Dual core stock style radiator..

the dual core had MORE than enough cooling for the GA, and it was just 2 stock cores..


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Koyo offers 2 different radiators for our cars. 

The "regular" upgraded radiator is the street version. It's the # 1405 or C1405. This is the radiator most shops/parts stores know about from Koyo. It's a 2 Row radiator and the core is 1 1/4 thick (24mm thick - same as stock SR rad). This is really just a OEM style replacement radiator.

Like I said, Koyo also offers a Racing radiator. There's a good chance that your local won't even have it listed as an option. It's the Koyo # 1440-R or R1440 and is a full aluminum radiator a little over 2in thick (55mm thick). If you search hard, you can find it for about $350 online.

Here's a link to the NPM article where they install it into a 200SX.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/project200sx_koyo/

Update: I found it for $315 from Absolute Radiator

http://www.absoluteradiator.com/ProductPage.asp?idProd=71

Hope this helps...

(No comment on the size of a Mack Truck's radiator)


----------

